# Pastry courses in FRANCE!!



## bolo_doce (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi:chef:

I am a career changer:bounce:at age 49.......I want to find courses in France were I can get first hand on learning on how to do pastries, sugar pulling, etc.
I was wondering if there is any where I don't have to go for a long period of time just to learn the basics.....as I would like to open a small desert and cake cafe with a european feel......thanks in advance


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

One of the greatest teachers LeNotre

Translated version of http://www.lenotre.fr/


----------



## bolo_doce (Jun 8, 2008)

cape chef............
thanks ooooooooooh so much...........you have made up my mind. I did look up LeNotre and liked it so will take you word for it and go to some of the courses will keep you posted again thanks..


----------

